# An incredible photo op with a wild Red-tailed Hawk.



## Joe F.N. (Oct 19, 2013)

All of these were taken with a Canon 6D and a 70-300mm, 'L' lens. Hope you enjoy half as much as I did taking them. 



















All the best,

Joe


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll bet that was some fun! Nice shots too!

Jim


----------



## kjay27 (Oct 19, 2013)

Terrific Photos! I have a 6D and just acquired the 70-300 4-5.6L on sale. Unfortunately, I'm afraid that at this point, I can conjure up the skill --and patience shown in these photos only in my dreams. But I will be trying. How far away would you estimate that you were from the bird, and were you using a tripod, or hand-held? Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice shots!

Red tails around here are ubiquitous and bold. This juvenile stopped by for dinner on our fence post. 




EOS 1D X, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 200mm, 1/60 s, f/2.8, ISO 125


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice shots guys, really nice.

sek



neuroanatomist said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> Red tails around here are ubiquitous and bold. This juvenile stopped by for dinner on our fence post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe F.N. (Oct 19, 2013)

kjay27 said:


> Terrific Photos! I have a 6D and just acquired the 70-300 4-5.6L on sale. Unfortunately, I'm afraid that at this point, I can conjure up the skill --and patience shown in these photos only in my dreams. But I will be trying. How far away would you estimate that you were from the bird, and were you using a tripod, or hand-held? Thanks for posting the photos.




You have a very good combination there. You'll soon get the feel for it and will take sensational pictures, I'm sure. All of these pictures were hand held. In a few of the shots I was no more than ten feet away from the hawk. EXIF data will show that some were taken at 200mm and less. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Joe F.N. (Oct 19, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I'll bet that was some fun! Nice shots too!
> 
> Jim



Thanks a lot Jim. Yes, it was a ball. 244 actuations before he left for good.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great shots Joe and congrats on the opportunity. They don't come around often and you made the best of it.


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow! Great pictures!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## sushyam (Nov 14, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## setterguy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great pictures above on this post of the hawk. Attached are photo's taken of an adult with D7and Sigma 70-200 mm 2.8 DGHSM with a 1.4X multiplier. The branch that the hawk has to be 3-4 inches in diameter so this is a pretty good size bird. Hope you enjoy. Carmine


----------

